# How to make a confident decision



## Bluenose (Mar 29, 2005)

I am new to this form, so please bare with me. I am also pretty new to the contracting side of constuction. My experience in the past is heavily weighted in new construction, residential and commercial. With the majority of the work being carpentry and form work. Recently I fell into a large apartment renovation. I have no problem doing the work and hiring subs. The problem I am having is suggesting replacement products. The owner wants to refit all the kitch/bath with new watersaver toilets, showerheads,faucets and sinks. And I don't have the experience yet to make an informed decision. Where do I go to find reliable information? I have asked the plumbers what they typically install in this type of building, and they said Moen, but their boss is the moen distributor for the area. So where do I go for the info?


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

There isn't a choice in regard to water saver or not, the Federal government passed legislation a long time ago so there is nothing else but water saver fixtures now. (With the exeception of sinks they have nothing to do with saving water)

Sticking with quality brands like Toto, Moen, Delta, Kohler, American Standard and such is just the start. Each manufacturer has different lines and products for achieving desired results. For example Kohler makes one-piece toilets, two-piece toilets, anti-clog toilets, round bowl toilets, and elongated bowl toilets just to name a few of the differences. Everybody will have almost identical categories with their own versions.

The decisions especially on a investment property usually center around price and not function. I doubt the owner will want to install anit-clog toilets for $100 more apiece instead of a basic model. Or a designer color versus cheaper white or almond.

I doubt he will want to install 8 inch center faucets for more money when a center set unit will be so much cheaper.

These examples are all about form and not function. I would assume that longevity and reducing emergency calls would be a major decision factor. So it really comes down to choosing quality over function. Builder grade is what you will see specified a lot of the time.


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

Bluenose said:


> My experience in the past is heavily weighted in new construction, residential and commercial. With the majority of the work being carpentry and form work. The problem I am having is suggesting replacement products. The owner wants to refit all the kitch/bath with new watersaver toilets, showerheads,faucets and sinks. And I don't have the experience yet to make an informed decision.


If you don't have the experience required to be confident in specifying a given product then whatever you do, make sure that the final decision is the Owner's - not yours. Make written submittals and get written approvals. You don't want to be left holding the bag if a problem arises with one of the products you've suggested. IMO, on a job like yours, it's the Owner's role to specify the fixtures, not the contractor's. You could suggest to him a couple of plumbing suppliers to work with.


----------



## wasdifferent (Dec 18, 2004)

PipeGuy's right.


----------



## Bluenose (Mar 29, 2005)

Thanks boys, that is the response I was looking for. You have been extremly helpful.


----------



## southsidetoo (Mar 31, 2005)

Pipe guy is correct. Just visit a plumbing supply house and obtain two fixture submittals for each fixture and let the owner sign off. Not only is this a CYA method, it makes your finish much faster when you aren't arguing about who said what in regards to the d%^m plumbing fixtures.


----------

